

The Stealthy Hardware Trojan that Can Affect Intel Ivy Bridge Processors - route66
http://www.infosecurity-magazine.com/view/34574/the-stealthy-hardware-trojan-that-can-affect-intel-ivy-bridge-processors/

======
route66
Paper here:
[http://people.umass.edu/gbecker/BeckerChes13.pdf](http://people.umass.edu/gbecker/BeckerChes13.pdf)

